# Aufgaben des Scrum-Master



## Saheeda (12. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

ich komme mit dem Begriff Scrum-Master nicht zurecht.
Zitat von einem Arbeitsblatt:


> - Koordination der Entwicklung, Planung //Projektmanager?
> - Aufteilung von Rollen und Rechten überwachen //das z.B. niemand am Product Owner vorbei mit den Kunden redet?
> - Meetings überwachen //"Aufpasser", dass der Ton gesittet bleibt oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
> - Transparenz aufrecht erhalten //gegenüber wem? Der Kunde kommuniziert doch über den Product Owner?
> ...


Klingt für mich nach v.a. disziplinarischem Teamleiter.


Wikipedia sagt dazu u.a.:


> Ein Scrum Master ist gegenüber dem Entwicklungsteam eine dienende Führungskraft. Er gibt einzelnen Team-Mitgliedern keine Arbeitsanweisungen. Weder beurteilt er sie, *noch belangt er sie disziplinarisch.* Der Scrum Master ist als Coach für den Prozess und die Beseitigung von Hindernissen verantwortlich. Unterschiedliche Teams und Situationen erfordern vom Scrum Master ein Situatives Führen.


Also doch nicht disziplinarisch.


Das Team organisiert sich selbst, die Kommunikation nach außen läuft über den Product Owner.
(Noch sowas: Die einen Quellen sagen, ausschließlich der PO ist Schnittstelle, die anderen, auch der Scrum Master darf mit dem Kunden reden...)

Und was macht dann der Scrum Master?
Mein Arbeitsblatt klingt für mich sehr verschwommen und nach unglaublich viel bla bla. Als ob der zwar immer und überall mitmischt, aber trotzdem abends nix in der Hand hat.
Der soll zwar für Harmonie sorgen, darf aber nicht disziplinarisch eingreifen. Wh0t? ???:L



Bin hochgradig verwirrt...


----------



## Flown (12. Mrz 2015)

Ja der Scrum-Master. Nennen wir ihn doch einfach Mediator. Er sorgt eigentlich für die richtigen Gesprächsregeln und überwacht die Knigge. Er sorgt dafür, dass bei einem Meeting die Abfolge eingehalten wird, moderiert diese evtl. auch.

EDIT: Desweiteren sorgt er für die Richtigkeit und Aktualität des Datenflusses und das jeder in seiner Rolle bleibt und keiner die Kompetenzen überschreitet.


----------



## BRoll (12. Mrz 2015)

Er kümmet sich auch noch um Impediments mit anderen Teams und ist auch
bei der zeitlichen Planung hilfreich.


----------

